# Citizen ny0080, my thoughts.



## vtt (Jul 20, 2018)

Hi

My ny0080 arrived yesterday and i wanted to share my initial thoughts.

Design,

The design an update of the venerable ny0040. the changes are subtle but accumulates to a fresh new look.
the crown is longer, knurled and signed.

Bezel has thinner font and slightly less round edge which makes it look a little sharper.
the 60 clicks bezel is easy to turn but not too much, it won't accidentally rotate.
sound is somewhat tinny compered to my bn0150.

Trapezoid indices replacing the round ones giving the face a striking look with a nod to vintage divers, this is what got me sold on that watch.
lume is ok but not as bright as my bn0150 and does not last as long.
btw, the white on those indices is something else, its the whitest i have ever seen on any watch to date, it's hollywood stars ceramic teeth coating kind of white 

Day/date font is a little too thin, i would have preferred a heavier font for easier readability.

Being a limited edition the case back has a nice puffer fish laser etching. 
i don't really like the limited edition stunts all companies are pooling these days as part of marketing.

Size, at 42mm its perfect for 7 inch wrist. it sits well and wares even smaller then its real size.
the strap is your generic 20mm citizen rubber strap found on any modern citizen diver. its too hard and i don't like it.
i have replaced it as soon as i got the watch.

Operation,

if could change a single thing on this watch it would be hacking. the watch hand wind but doesn't hack.
other then that its your standard 8203. robust day/date 45hours reserve auto.

winding feels nice and solid but having the first auto in years i don't have nothing to compare it to.
only thing i don't like about it is that when screwing down the crown it feels like i would cross thread it if i'm not super careful about it.
could be something with my example only, i don't know.

Conclusion,
This watch is greater than the sum of its parts. its a modern classic.
I'm really happy with it, i hope to enjoy it for many years.

If you like citizen divers, go ahead and get it, you won't be disappointed.
thanks for reading and sorry for my basic english.


----------



## espiga (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi vtt,

Thank you, very much for sharing your new Citizen with us.
Beautiful watch, enjoy it!

Best regards.


----------



## glen8ak (Jul 13, 2018)

It really is a shame that they didn't choose to use a 9100 series on this one, in my opinion. At the very least, like you said, hacking would really be nice, but lo and behold, all the indices seem perfectly aligned with the chapter ring and bezel, so at least they can put together a watch with some precision! I'm really bothered by Seiko as of late, if you can't tell...


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Nice review. Mine is on the way after a few weeks of waiting for the Pepsi bezel to be in stock. Can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## pdsf (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for your review and thoughts on the watch. And there is no need to apologize for your English. 

Looks like you have been having fun with it. Continue.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

Congratulations on the watch and thanks for the review.


----------



## Shogun506 (Dec 17, 2012)

Does this model come with sapphire or mineral glass?


----------



## lvt (Sep 15, 2009)

Shogun506 said:


> Does this model come with sapphire or mineral glass?


It's safe to say that it's mineral.


----------



## vtt (Jul 20, 2018)

Shogun506 said:


> Does this model come with sapphire or mineral glass?


as lvt said, its mineral.


----------



## 2500M_Sub (Apr 12, 2008)

Taking another look, it really is a great watch. I am partial to the original version, but liking this one as well. 

Regards,

Ren


----------



## FrancoThai (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks for the review. Matter of taste, I prefer the previous dial design of the NY0040.


----------



## yankeexpress (Apr 7, 2013)

Great review. 

Wish it had the 9015 movement and a sapphire crystal.


----------



## HoroContrarian (Jun 4, 2018)

Looks great, love the pictures


----------



## vtt (Jul 20, 2018)

unfortunately, all was perfect until yesterday morning i found that the day changed to a different language. 
the problem is that every 6 or 7 days the day wheel will not complete a day changeover, instead it will go half way and get stuck on alternate language.

btw: i never set the date between 8pm to 4pm.

pretty disappointing, haven't decided on what to do with it yet.


----------



## Gilly717 (Sep 16, 2018)

NY0040's bracelet fits Fugu.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Anyone knows if Fugu comes with it's own bracelet?


----------



## Tact1 (Mar 30, 2019)

achilles said:


> Anyone knows if Fugu comes with it's own bracelet?


I've only seen it offered with the black strap. Supposed to be a limited edition, so you may not find the color you prefer.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Tact1 said:


> I've only seen it offered with the black strap. Supposed to be a limited edition, so you may not find the color you prefer.


I already bought the Pepsi version last year and I love it.
Just trying to get a Citizen oem bracelet for it. I thought I saw it somewhere in some pictures, but it could be for the Eco-drive version. Not sure if the bracelet will fit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tact1 (Mar 30, 2019)

achilles said:


> I already bought the Pepsi version last year and I love it.
> Just trying to get a Citizen oem bracelet for it. I thought I saw it somewhere in some pictures, but it could be for the Eco-drive version. Not sure if the bracelet will fit.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The OEM Bracelet for the NY0040 will fit. As posted above.


----------



## Tact1 (Mar 30, 2019)

Dutyfreeisland is showing the blue, and Pepsi version in stock..

Mine shipped fast, flew through customs (U.S.). Was on my wrist in 7 days. Didn't pay for the EMS.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Tact1 said:


> The OEM Bracelet for the NY0040 will fit. As posted above.


Yes, I have that bracelet on my NY0045. But I thought there will be a better solid link bracelet for the Fugu. Currently wearing mine on shark mesh which I prefer. Most comfortable bracelet I've worn.


----------



## achilles (Jan 6, 2009)

Tact1 said:


> Dutyfreeisland is showing the blue, and Pepsi version in stock..
> 
> Mine shipped fast, flew through customs (U.S.). Was on my wrist in 7 days. Didn't pay for the EMS.


Congrats! I thought the Blue is already sold out.

The Pepsi is my favorite !


----------

